# Death Studios 2013 line up is out!



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

D/S posted their new stuff for 2013. As always some cool stuff. I'm really liking the Jimbo Cheese and Baby Face. The masks I have from them are top notch and made in America, which is a bonus!:smoking:

http://www.deathstudios.com/Masks/Index.cfm/go:site.Group/Group:16/ID:1/index.html


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I have a lot of their stuff. Top notch, one of the very best in the business.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Green Monster kinda looks like the outcome of a tryst between Frankenstein and the Hulk


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

The quality at Death Studios speaks for itself. Such thick latex. Good paint. I have been very pleased with them.


----------

